# Teachers who support you cubing/puzzling



## Pete the Geek (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you have a teacher or teachers who are supportive of your cubing and/or twisty puzzling? Have any of your teachers incorporated cubes or puzzles in lessons? Can you cube freely at school (e.g. in the halls or during free time)? If you could talk to a teacher about your cubing, what would you want them to know/do? Full disclosure: I'm a teacher.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 6, 2012)

I can cube by the Library (yes, really) on the computers using an online timer, and I do attract a small crowd sometimes. I may put Prisma on my USB, so I can use that. Also, I used to try to solve the Rubik's Cube before my teacher could do the register!!! My other teachers complain though when I do it in lessons .


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 6, 2012)

I am at college, so I'm, generally, allowed to come and go as I please... no "teacher's" "encourage" cubing, but I'm allowed to do it whenever I'm not in lessons.

to be truthful, my cubing has got about half a dozen others into cubing..., or, I'm teaching them, We talk freely about it, and do it in public, draws a crown which is quite nice.

I do have to see a learning skills tutor on a weekly basis, and because its her job to "make me a better learner", she encourages me to cube, as it keeps my brain active and stops my "difficulties" from allowing me to work "to my potential". She isn't a teacher, as such, but she may as well be, I have learnt more from her than any English teacher I've had in the past 

In reality, I rarely have any trouble keeping my brain turned on... its turning it off to relax I struggle with 

There are a few teachers who solve the cube, mainly maths teachers, and they usually allow me (and others) to cube during the lesson, because it keeps us active (we finish before everyone else), and they think its slightly mathematical


----------



## cparlette (Feb 6, 2012)

A teacher in my high school actually is the one who got me into cubing. He used to teach his AP Calculus students a method of how to solve it once they had taken the AP test, but I wasn't actually in his class. I was an aid for the math department and I saw him playing with it in the teacher's lounge, and it was then that I realized that it was actually solvable in a repeatable way. I went to Walmart and bought a cube, then went home and learned from Jessica Fridrich's site how to solve it (this was in 2002, so there weren't as many resources for cubing then). I told my teacher that I knew how to do it, so he invited me to come to a little competition he always has on the last day of school for his students. I'm not sure what method they knew, but I did it much faster due to the lower move count of the Fridrich method, even though it still took me about 2 minutes. The next day I found the Yahoo Speedsolving group, and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 6, 2012)

Now that I'm studying at the univeristy, the teachers don't pay as much attention as they did last year when I was going to [whatever you call the school before University in your country]. Most of them where really impressed, and did encourage it. I never had a problem with them wanting me to stop, because I can manage not to cube while the teacher is talking. My friends however usually can't -.-' At the University, some teachers have at least acknowledged my cubing, mostly when I'm not doing regular 3x3's. A supervisor in the computer lab reacted like "Woah, that's a big one" to my V-7. And when I had picked up my Alpha CC at the post office on my way to the maths lecture, I used the mid-break to assemble the anti-popping pieces, and the teacher asked if I had messed it up so bad that I couldn't solve it  But I'd say they are pretty neutral about it here.


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 6, 2012)

I've asked to my math teachers couple of questions about cubes (Studying computer science) and none of them showed much interest about it.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a science teacher who thinks it's awesome. He can solve in about 2 minutes and actually asks if I've gotten a new PB every now and then. He's also my advisor and lets me cube during advisory. Otherwise my teachers don't really care. Unfortanetly my history teacher said she used to peel the stickers off them when she was younger :fp


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Feb 6, 2012)

In high school, my physics teacher had me solve it in front of the class. In college, a rhetoric professor timed my solves in front of the class every day for about a week. I also had a psychology professor who was very impressed when I was solving a 5x5 before class started. I had a philosophy professor get suuuper angry because I was solving a 7x7 during his lecture - he stopped lecturing and ridiculed me for a few minutes while the entire class was staring at me. XD


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 7, 2012)

I cube all day during school, during classes and the teachers just realize I can cube and take notes/do work at the same time and still finish way before everyone else. My science teacher is the sponsor of my cubing club so she encourages it. People in my class are amazed at first but they get used to it and my constant solving doesn't bother them at all. The teachers also figured out that less people were falling asleep because of my cubing.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 7, 2012)

I cube in my free period at highschool, however my teachers don't like me solving it during a lesson unless I'm finished all of my work first. Although my shop teacher doesn't mind if I solve it while I listen to the OSHA course on the computer, so long as I pass all the quizes.


----------



## Bob (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't mind my students cubing after they finish their work, but while I'm teaching or while they're supposed to be working, it's a no-no.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 7, 2012)

I once did this oral test, and the topic was our choice. I brought my FII and did a somewhat impressive introduction to cubing, at least to my teacher. She scrambled it while listening to me and afterwards demanded I solve it in front of the class. It was a pathetic 17 with a pop, but at least I scored in that test, 36/40


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 7, 2012)

My teachers mostly let me cube when I'm done with my work, except for in spanish. The teacher threaten's to take away our toys/phones/whatever.


----------



## Bob (Feb 7, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> My teachers mostly let me cube when I'm done with my work, except for in spanish. The teacher threaten's to take away our toys/phones/whatever.


 
Phones? Not even allowed in the building.


----------



## thackernerd (Feb 7, 2012)

I've never actually brought my cubes out of my backpack at school before so none of the teachers know about it. I usually just do them on the bus.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 7, 2012)

None of my professors in college approved.


----------



## Skullush (Feb 7, 2012)

In my experience teachers/professors have been somewhat indifferent toward cubing.

Sometimes I'll do solves or BLD solves during a lecture but I try my best to make as little noise as possible.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2012)

My Health teacher used to compete. He knew about algorithms and non of the "pattern/code" BS everyone talks about.
He used to average 30.
Anybody know of a man by the name of S. Fullerton?


----------



## tx789 (Feb 7, 2012)

Teachers don't mind or are around that much when I bring a cube to school very month or so and cub during lunch hy would they care during lunch


----------



## Kian (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a few students this semester that have stayed after to learn to cube. It's been a lot of fun and I hope they stick with it. It really gets kids interested who have very dissimilar attitudes about school, which is interesting.


----------



## Owen (Feb 7, 2012)

I cringe at the thought of cubing at school.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you have a teacher or teachers who are supportive of your cubing and/or twisty puzzling? There were some but we cubed too much and they got sick of it....
Have any of your teachers incorporated cubes or puzzles in lessons? I'm not sure if I understood what you meant but I think the answer is no.
Can you cube freely at school (e.g. in the halls or during free time)? Apart from class time yeah.
If you could talk to a teacher about your cubing, what would you want them to know/do? Do nothing.......


----------



## jonlin (Feb 8, 2012)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> Do you have a teacher or teachers who are supportive of your cubing and/or twisty puzzling? There were some but we cubed too much and they got sick of it....
> Have any of your teachers incorporated cubes or puzzles in lessons? I'm not sure if I understood what you meant but I think the answer is no.
> Can you cube freely at school (e.g. in the halls or during free time)? Apart from class time yeah.
> If you could talk to a teacher about your cubing, what would you want them to know/do? Do nothing.......


 
There is an Algebra I class where she goes through a unit on the cube where she explains set theory, commutators, etc. Then she assembles a competition for the whole school.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Feb 8, 2012)

My physics teacher is supportive of cubing. She doesn't let me cube in class though.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 8, 2012)

My engineering teacher has seemed to take a slight interest in it; he asked me the other day if I had been to any competitions recently (he didn't know they existed until I told him at the end of class one day). I said no but we had a nice conversation about it, he actually knew about CubeStormer II and we discussed how it might have been programmed. All the others though haven't really taken an interest - sure they think it's neat, but they don't really talk about it or anything (some don't even know - I usually don't cube in school anymore).


----------



## RNewms27 (Feb 8, 2012)

Physics teacher saw me with it the one time I brought it to school this year. "Hey, you're pretty fast."


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in middle school.

English: 'put it away.'
Civics: 'HEY! STOP PLAYING WITH THE RUBIK'S CUBE!!'
Science: '*intrigued* put it away'
Math: *no response*

teachers standing by the cafeteria during lunch: "WOW! that's amazing!!"


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in middle school and my LA teacher bought cubes for when kids finish early and everybody is like wow when I solve a 3x3 and a pyraminx. But when I try to solve the megaminx, time runs out and other kids screw up my progress


----------



## mdolszak (Feb 8, 2012)

My Algebra teacher last year was actually the person who got me into cubing. He solved it in front of the class, and it started a chain reaction of cubers forming.

I used to cube in school all the time last year. Some of the teachers were ok with it, and some were not.

I don't really cube in school anymore now; mostly just at home.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 8, 2012)

cparlette said:


> A teacher in my high school actually is the one who got me into cubing. He used to teach his AP Calculus students a method of how to solve it once they had taken the AP test, but I wasn't actually in his class. I was an aid for the math department and I saw him playing with it in the teacher's lounge, and it was then that I realized that it was actually solvable in a repeatable way. I went to Walmart and bought a cube, then went home and learned from Jessica Fridrich's site how to solve it (this was in 2002, so there weren't as many resources for cubing then). I told my teacher that I knew how to do it, so he invited me to come to a little competition he always has on the last day of school for his students. I'm not sure what method they knew, but I did it much faster due to the lower move count of the Fridrich method, even though it still took me about 2 minutes. The next day I found the Yahoo Speedsolving group, and I've been hooked ever since.


 
I just wanted to take a few seconds and acknowledge how great of a story this is.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 8, 2012)

Owen said:


> I cringe at the thought of cubing at school.


 
This. I've never understood why you would cube at school to be honest.


----------



## Photon (Feb 8, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> This. I've never understood why you would cube at school to be honest.



boredom. simple as that. I get lots of free time in school. This time of the year, teachers are frequently busy with 12th standard/grade/whatever finals. its a stress buster to an extent. I can solve it in front of my physics and chem teachers, they've never reacted to it. The others, I do it after I'm done with my work. No one bothers. Another boy got busted for reading a novel during Maths, but apparently a rubik's cube is too inconsequential.


----------



## coldplay (Feb 8, 2012)

Photon said:


> Another boy got busted for reading a novel during Math, but apparently a rubik's cube is too inconsequential.



Wow... That's hilarious!


----------



## cubeflip (Feb 8, 2012)

One of my teachers lets my friends and I cube in class as long as we are still involved in the class work/lesson. And I have her for English and Spanish, so those are two of the best periods of the day.


----------



## KJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Last year, I brought my cube to school, and everybody in my class/grade went crazy.(like all non-cubers do)Eventually, everybody in the school was bringing their cubes so i could solve them(i was at two min back then) and the computer teacher,(who also knew the way of the cube) start a class on how to solve it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2012)

My statistics teacher has a 2x2 - 5x5 but can't solve his 4x4 or 5x5. He averages about 1:30 on 3x3. On the last day of year 10/9th grade, we had a cubing "lesson" where the rest of the class failed at solving anything/scrambling square 1 and I did 3x3bld.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 8, 2012)

I've had teachers be amazed... For about the first day. Some teachers don't care, as I'm not even supposed to be in the class(Algebra II; I either already know the stuff or I get it within five minutes), and others have taken it away ~20 times.

For those who are wondering why I bring it, I'm a sophomore. We typically have 5-10 minutes at the end of every class, so I cube then, during announcements, during lunch, and when I walk to and from school.


----------



## Juju (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a high school teacher myself. I'm the fastest cuber in the school!


----------



## Hovair (Feb 9, 2012)

I cube in middle school when I can. I dont cube in class cayse if they see a person with a cube they autimatically take it. Only my math teacher encourages it. And gets really excited when I tell her that I have a comp. She will call the school news lady for the cube comp. Now the news person is my best friend.


----------



## Bob (Feb 9, 2012)

Yesterday, I met up with one of the teachers I taught with at my last school. I reminded him of the 4x4 parities because he had forgotten how to solve them. At one point, I had > 50% of the staff able to solve the cube.


----------



## Thompson (Feb 9, 2012)

Teachers don't care when I do it and all the other students in my class hate me when I cube because they think it's for nerds


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 9, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Teachers don't care when I do it and all the other students in my class hate me when I cube because they think it's for nerds


 
NERD AND PROUD OF IT


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 10, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> NERD AND PROUD OF IT


 
I say that everyday


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 10, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I say that everyday


 
yay!


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned in most classes. Confiscated if seen in class by multiple teachers. Outside of class, study halls, lunch are allowed to cube.

Originally they enjoyed it, but then they started to dislike its presence. 

Not a single teacher encourages the use. And none know how to solve.

Meh, I do it anyway.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 10, 2012)

1st period : Spanish teacher doesn't mind as long as I don't cube at time that interfere with my own work time.
2nd period : P.E. Since I keep my cube(s) in a pocket in my jacket, if we're not doing anything particularly exciting I'll cube. My P.E. teacher has seen my cubing during activities and I haven't gotten in trouble. I think he just doesn't care. 
3rd period : Math. He's incorporated my cubes into lessons before, and takes a great interest in watching me cube. Even though I could cube in this class if I wanted to, but I don't.
4th period : Science. My science teacher loves me, and has only told me to "Put it away, Cowart(my last name)" once, and that was when I had made her mad at me because I didn't have my homework. Everyone in this class loves to watch me cube, too!
5th period : My social studies teacher lets me do an Ao5 when we have computers and I've finished my work. He's only asked me things about cubing once or twice.
6th period : I've only cubed a few times in this period, lunch, and those were all 3BLD solves. I don't really have a reason to cube this period. Yeah I know this one isn't on topic but I'm just keeping the pattern going. 
7th and 8th periods : My CA (communication arts) teacher is the only teacher who gets angry when I cube during class. She's confiscated my 4x4 multiple times for being too noisy. With 3x3 and 2x2 it's mostly just "Stop it right now, Jack".
9th period : Chorus <3 My chorus director seems very interested in my cubes and she has talked with me about cubing twice (both times when I was the last one to leave from one of our concerts).

I think I have it really well compared to most people here. >:-D


----------

